

New wing invented in Belarus. Look for the pictures. - natalia
http://www.vsr.mil.by/index/dfgvjbyu343.html
Its 40-60% better for almost any type of airplane
======
StrawberryFrog
We used to make paper planes a bit like that. Paper tubes, actually:
[http://www.10paperairplanes.com/how-to-make-paper-
airplanes/...](http://www.10paperairplanes.com/how-to-make-paper-
airplanes/07-the-ring.html)

~~~
bwanab
You beat me to it. That was my favorite design for distance competitions with
my brothers and cousins when I was a kid. When you got it right it really
sailed.

------
joshwa
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closed_wing>

~~~
natalia
well, then not 'invented' but 'developed' :)

gives a new spin to the idea and hopefully will make air travel more safe and
enjoyable

~~~
northwind
Sorry, Belarus cannot even claim "developed". I saw that style design on
homebuilt aircraft at the 1999 EAA Oshkosh Airshow. "Commercialized" may be
the only verb left to claim...

------
tspiteri
Google translation of article:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vsr...](http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vsr.mil.by%2Findex%2Fdfgvjbyu343.html&sl=ru&tl=en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8)

------
gstar
That's brilliant looking, and I bet it gets rid of drag from wingtip vortices
and stuff.

How cool! I hope this makes it into airliners, it'll be all Jetsons!

------
sethg
What are the engineering advantages of this kind of wing?

~~~
natalia
from the article:

1) it increases the angle at which army planes can attack (now its only 13%,
but will be twice more)

2) it stands up to 2 times stronger side wind

3) reduces fuel spending

4) easier to make as the normal wings have a lot of mechanicks in them

5) less space needed to take off, also can take off on uneven surfaces

------
russell
Google says:

Small plane looked very unusual. Silver fuselage with Zadornov protruding
propeller blades, the wheels of the chassis, almost invisible in tall grass,
and ... the complete absence of wings! Because neither the language is not
turned to name or pen to be raised on a strange chart «pribambase», literally
wrapping the fuselage, a noble word «plane». Puny «body» plane is placed in a
huge, slightly flatten the top metal «down» with the bottom and the lid!

More at
[http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vsr.mil.by%2Findex%2Fdfgvjbyu343.html&sl=ru&tl=en)

------
natalia
Its 40-60% better for almost any type of airplane, including the big ones

~~~
ph0rque
I also like the reduced cross section of the plane...

------
mcxx
Does it actually fly? It's not airborn on the pictures.

~~~
natalia
Its ready for manufactoring. The work started 15 years ago.

~~~
fizx
Is that halfway between manufacturing and refactoring?

~~~
donw
I think it means you need to break the airplane into components by hand...

------
johnbender
Its just a biplane with the wind tips curved up/down eh?

~~~
AlexTheFounder
the article says its incorrect to put it like this

------
dmh2000
the reality is that aircraft wings are pretty well thought out by now and
'new' ideas such as this usually have significant drawbacks that are already
known. usually that information is left out of the marketing hype of the 'new'
concepts. the drawbacks usually include one or more of the following : heavy,
active system (you don't want a airplane that won't glide when the power
quits), difficult or expensive to build, and the ever popular flying-
qualities-not-as-good-as-a-regular-wing-despite-overblown-claims.

------
iamwil
reminds me of Fanwing. <http://www.fanwing.com/>

------
TweedHeads
That's the heart of innovation.

We should definitely think different, even if we fail.

~~~
jodrellblank
Semi-related: Burt Rutan's TED talk has a mention of early aircraft design and
how many different designs there were (with slide pictures). Worth checking
out.

------
chiffonade
In Soviet Russia, loop flies plane.

~~~
huhtenberg
Oh, please. Keep these stupid cliche jokes off HN.

~~~
chiffonade
Oh, please, spare me your elitism. It was an especially good one.

~~~
sgk284
Chiffonade, this is simply not the forum for that. It contributed nothing to
the discussion and actually took away from it in some regards. This forum is
for intellectual discussion, it'd be really appreciated if you respect that in
the future. Thanks!

